# Zebra wood box



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I picked up some Zebra wood and decided to build a couple of boxes and Scott a guitar neck.

Well the boxes are coming along and the guitar neck looks good,,,,,, wrong,,,, our cutting plan did not go well and the neck is too short.

The boxes are coming along quite nicely, and the first should be finished,,, hum,,, soon.

I found the wood to be very unforgiving and the best way to get it to do what you want is "treat it with the respect it deserves". It likes a slow, smooth motion and small amounts removed each time. I just can't wait to see how it finishes.

Hope you enjoy the grain as much as I did.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Great to see you back John, lovely wood, lovely joints, lovely boxes. Was the guitar neck made on the CNC router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

NIce wood  but what I want to know where is the John Deer, did you get it up and running  pictures John .. 

====



Check twice! said:


> I picked up some Zebra wood and decided to build a couple of boxes and Scott a guitar neck.
> 
> Well the boxes are coming along and the guitar neck looks good,,,,,, wrong,,,, our cutting plan did not go well and the neck is too short.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry and thanks.

This neck was done by hand and router, the cnc has an issue with the rail guides and the method we chose to clean them up. We get great accuracy on the small pieces but on long runs (like a guitar neck) the rails are not even enough. The X and Y rails have to be replced with a machined rail,,,, so sad and so costly.

This is the first time ever working with Zebra wood and what a experience and SMELL. 

Bj I did get your message and figured this is the best way to answer. Get back to the forum. Yup! I will take some time very soon and post the pit falls we found and the pleasures we gained. It does work and very well but the long and short it has to get a new set of rails.

We have cut some things out but I depend on Scott for the programing. He likes perfection,,,, me I just love to watch it work. Our summer project is rebuild the rails. I will post a update in the cnc thread. Thanks for the message, got me going again. 

Heading to bed 4:00 am comes fast.
Have a great day both of you and will chat soon.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Too short! How about making it a ukulele then?

I've heard zebrawood can be a bit brittle and chippy. Was that your experience? On my long list of woods to play with someday.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

AWESOME! Zerbawood is one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning

Rob, I found the Zebra wood to be unforgiving, it has a course grain and chip out is a definite problem. It likes slow speed and shallow cuts and even then has it's tempermental moments. I used a brand new router bit as well. It also has a very distinct odour as you sand or cut it.

It is expensive wood (in our area) and one I would be slow to use again. The use of backer boards when cutting does help quite abit. It is a hard wood to find another type of wood to match with eye pleasing resaults.

Using it was an experience for sure, but a beautiful grain.

Have a great day, off to work.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I saw a suggestion that might work....make a ukulele. I just took up the instrument myself about 1 year ago and am actually getting quite good. My intention is to build one myself over the next few years, time permitting.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I've been away a while too, just getting back into it....just so you know what a ukulele looks like, I've posted my picture playing one, also, I've seen a 'uke' made out of zebra wood, it was absolutely beautiful so it's worth doing.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That wood has a great looking contrasts ,I would not worry about trying to match it the abstract look takes care of that for Ya....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad to see you back Ed. I have been considering building a uke from the Grizzly kit. I also have a zebra box in the works.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! nice wood and a great start... consider making a mandolin!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike said:


> Glad to see you back Ed. I have been considering building a uke from the Grizzly kit. I also have a zebra box in the works.


Hi Mike,

Yes, building a uke should be a lot easier than a guitar. Those babies have so much more pressure on the neck, body....the whole thing. Zebra wood is awesome on the ukes I've seen. Other woods that are spalted are pretty cool too. It's amazing what this small instrument has blossomed into.

My intentions are to make a uke myself at some point but have to kind of clear the calendar first if you know what I mean.....


----------

